# Please recommend some songs with cello



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

I heard a CD of Brahms' cello music. It included a few songs with cello. Beautiful.

Please let me know if there are other songs with cellos.

Thanks


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ah, where to begin! You might start with Bach's cello suites...the first movement of Suite #1 is the most familiar. All of the suites are equally good, though. Highly recommended to anyone interested in cello music.
As for cello concertos, there are plenty to choose from. I would suggest you start with the Dvorak, as this is one of the most popular and is very tuneful. You also might want to try the Schumann, Elgar, and Saint-Saens concertos. There are many others, of course, from Haydn and Boccherini to Shostakovich.
As you already mentioned, Brahms wrote music for cello (2 sonatas with piano). That's a good starting point, but I encourage you to keep mining the riches of this wonderful instrument! Good luck!


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Sorry I was not very clear in my post. I was actually asking about vocals with cello.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A Maisky search may help.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Villa-Lobos*

How about cellos?

Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Will check them out.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if there is music for contralto and cello; seems like a good pairing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> How about cellos?
> 
> Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5


Baez recorded that. I like hers better.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you will find little with this combination, throughout the repertoire.

Jules Massenet ~ Elegie for soprano, cello & piano





Morton Feldman ~ Voices and 'Cello





Certainly, there will be many arrangements, from popular song to classical, with voice, cello, and voice, cello, piano, etc.
(for example, one Youtube listing -- "Summertime - Cello and Voice cover")

Also from the popular music quarter are the remarkable "Juliet Letters" co-authored by Elvis Costello and the Brodsky Quartet (a strong recommend.)

There are, though more than a smattering of a number of works for voice and strings, or string quartet.

Samuel Barber ~ Dover Beach, for Baritone and String Quartet





Benjamin Britten ~ Les Illuminations, for tenor (or Soprano) and string orchestra
Here, a live performance with Peter Pears, Concertgebouw Orkest





The Villa Lobos Bachiana Brasileira No. 5 has already been mentioned. Try the remarkable performances with Anna Moffo, Victoria de los Angeles, or Bidú Sayão.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Baez*



Hilltroll72 said:


> Baez recorded that. I like hers better.


I also preferred the Biaz. The problem is that Biaz only recorded the first movement. I was looking for a good video of the entire work. This was the best that I could find. If you can find a better one, by all means post it.

Here is a recording of the Joan Baez:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't recall a bespoke cycle for voice and 'cello alone, but one you might like is the first song from Shostakovich's Seven Romances on Poems by Aleksandr Blok (1967) for soprano and piano trio as it features just the voice and 'cello (Vishnevskaya/Rostropovich in this case). It's representative of the haunted, austere style which runs through a lot of his later work for reduced forces. I've included the words for you:






Ophelia's Song

'Parting with your beloved maiden
You swore that you would love, my friend!
That you would keep your oath,
Leaving for that dreary land!
There, far from happy Denmark,
Your shores are veiled with fog...
Big, angry and grumbling waves
Wash tears off the cliff...
The sweet warrior will not be back
All clad in silver...
The ribbon and the black plume
Will mournfully stir in the coffin...'


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Peter Warlock used a cello in The curlew. 
Oh, probably it's not what lostid is looking for, but here's a non classical song that use a cello (coupled with a sax):


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Harrison Birtwistle - 9 Settings of Lorine Niedecker
John Tavener - Akhmatova Songs
Pascal Dusapin - Canto for soprano, clarinet and cello

Here's a list I just found http://www.vocalist.org/group/vocalist-temporary/message/8189.html


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for your info


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

there's actually a nice solo vocal piece in Haydn's 'Paukenmesse' (Mass in time of war) - the Qui tollis peccata mundi, with a beautiful cello accompaniment.


----------

